# Commonweath Games cycling (Track & Road) (Spoilers)



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

Not sure if it's officially pro, but this seems the best place for it. So much good cycling over the next couple of weeks, seemed worth discussing?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2014)

There is a track cycling sub forum - http://www.cyclechat.net/forums/track-cycling.56/ - but what the heck!

The Aussies took that team pursuit gold with style. England came nowhere near for their silver.


----------



## KennaughKickIt (24 Jul 2014)

Got hammered by the Aussies in the pursuit. Poor Brad, missing a bit of track fat.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There is a track cycling sub forum - http://www.cyclechat.net/forums/track-cycling.56/ - but what the heck!.



I thought about it, but somehow here seemed more appropriate, and I thought we could do road and track in one place. I'm sure the mods'll move it if I'm wrong (probably am)

Brad was still looking pretty skinny on the podium, but I thought they did well to get the silver given that they haven't performed that well over the last year or so.

What about the Kiwis catching the Canadians after 2250 metres!


----------



## Rasmus (24 Jul 2014)

The finals of the para tandem were pretty exciting. Looks like lots of fun!

No surprise that the aussies took gold in the team pursuit. Remember that team GB only came 8th in the worlds earlier this year. Wiggins can't fix that in a few weeks.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jul 2014)

The English team was pretty much the GB A-team. To get a kicking like that doesn't bode well for Rio. Hopefully some new talent will come through but time isn't on their side.


----------



## Nicola10 (25 Jul 2014)

The time trial goes past my house! Result they smoothed and fixed all the roads up here.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2014)

Today's cycling schedule
11:01 - 14:13   Men's Sprint Quarter-finals   Results 
 11:19 - 12:25   Women's 3000m Ind. Pursuit Qualifying   Results 
 12:41 - 14:05   Men's 4000m Ind. Pursuit Qualifying   Results 
 16:01 - 16:53   Men's Sprint Semi-finals   Results 
 16:11 - 16:31   Men's 1000m Time Trial B2 Tandem   Results 
 16:48 - 16:53   Men's Keirin First Round Repechage - H5   Results 
 16:55 - 17:08   Women's 3000m Individual Pursuit Finals   Results 
 17:08 - 17:57   Men's Sprint Finals   Results 
 17:38 - 17:53   Men's 4000m Ind. Pursuit Finals 

I haven't managed to figure out which events will be covered live today.

EDIT: It may be just streaming - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2014)

Kenny just jumped Glaetzer (BBC3). Excellent start!


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Today's cycling schedule...



Cheers.


----------



## KennaughKickIt (25 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Kenny just jumped Glaetzer (BBC3). Excellent start!



If he doesn't get beaten in the next two then I'll eat my Giro Skyline helmet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> If he doesn't get beaten in the next two then I'll eat my Giro Skyline helmet.


Yes, my thoughts too. His first race smelled of fear.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2014)

Dani King up next


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Dani King up next


She's looking very smooth on that bike but Edmonson (sp?) put in a very fast time.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2014)

Yes, big time gaps in the top three.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2014)

Trott, Barker and King all out of the finals. That's a bit of a shocker, though I suppose it's not their main specialism.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2014)

Wowsers Rowsers!!


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2014)

Missed it - the internet broke. Great time though, should be a couple of good finals. Hopefully the colonials won't get it all their own way.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2014)

Kenny! Great race.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Missed it - the internet broke. Great time though, should be a couple of good finals. Hopefully the colonials won't get it all their own way.


I watched it on BBC3 but, when smoothness goes with speed, there's very little to show how fast they're going apart from the time checks and split screen shots. I think her red and white go-faster striped fingernails came straight out of the Marginal Gains manual.


----------



## KennaughKickIt (25 Jul 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> If he doesn't get beaten in the next two then I'll eat my Giro Skyline helmet.



Best get the salad cream.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> If he doesn't get beaten in the next two then I'll eat my Giro Skyline helmet.


Do you want it on toast? I'll share the humble pie with you afterwards.


----------



## KennaughKickIt (25 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Do you want it on toast? I'll share the humble pie with you afterwards.



No thanks, I prefer my polystyrene on soft bread. Pie sounds good though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2014)

I must admit that I didn't expect Kenny to do a near perfect second ride. There was a rather rueful camera shot of Trott just after the Kenny victory. Perhaps they only have the one mojo between them....


----------



## Ganymede (25 Jul 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> No thanks, I prefer my polystyrene on soft bread. Pie sounds good though.


Get @vernon to make it, it will probably go down a treat.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2014)

Kenny first sprint semi-final. Due to appaling organisation by the UCI I now have to watch the interweb, ITV4 and post in two topics here at the same time.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2014)

2.8km to go...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2014)

Lewis gets it - very, very close. Meanwhile skittles in the TdF


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2014)

I shouldn't have freeze framed Kenny for ten minutes, it obviously affected his performance.


----------



## montage (25 Jul 2014)

Getting very bored of bagpipes


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2014)

Kenny worth watching if you missed it, no spoilers.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Kenny worth watching if you missed it, no spoilers.


Saw it!


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2014)

And Jo Rowsell. Shame about Archibald, but she's looking very good even so.


----------



## rualexander (25 Jul 2014)

English team have wrong flag on their helmets, couldn't they afford new helmets for these games when representing England rather than GB?


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2014)

Go Kenny!!


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> If he doesn't get beaten in the next two then I'll eat my Giro Skyline helmet.



Getting on for teatime.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Getting on for teatime.


Have you considered casque flambée?


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Have you considered casque flambée?



I would, but apparently there's only one helping and someone's already spoken for it.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2014)

Today's track programme

11:01 - 11:22 Women's Sprint Qualifying
 11:24 - 11:39 Men's Sprint B2 Tandem Qualifying
 11:39 - 13:33 Women's Sprint Quarter-finals
 11:55 - 13:38 Men's Sprint B2 Tandem Semi-finals
 12:07 - 13:25 Men's 40km Points Race Qualifying Round
 16:01 - 17:20 Women's Sprint Semi-finals
 16:09 - 17:20 Men's Sprint B2 Tandem Finals
 16:21 - 16:41 Women's 10km Scratch Race Finals
 16:49 - 16:53 Women's Sprint Race for 5th-8th Places
 17:22 - 18:14 Men's 1000m Time Trial
 18:26 - 19:16 Men's 40km Points Race Finals

No specifics about coverage so I guess it'll be on BBC 1 and / or BBC 3 plus online feed, from around 11.00 - 2.00 and 4.00 - 7.30


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Today's track programme
> 
> 11:01 - 11:22 Women's Sprint Qualifying
> 11:24 - 11:39 Men's Sprint B2 Tandem Qualifying
> ...


It looks like 10:55 to 14:05 and then 15:55 till 20:50 (from the live coverage tab on http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/commonwealth-games/28214544). Don't ask me which channels though. I'm finding the BBC site impenetrable. Stuff can also pop up under the Red Button thingy.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2014)

Great for the home nations in the women's sprint qualification, four through to the finals. Aus set a new games record though...


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2014)

montage said:


> Getting very bored of bagpipes



It's better than the usual dreadful piped fanfares a la Olympics. Scotland do seem to have rolled out all the clichés though.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2014)

rualexander said:


> English team have wrong flag on their helmets, couldn't they afford new helmets for these games when representing England rather than GB?



Everyone seems to be wearing all sorts of helmets, some national, some not.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2014)

135 laps in the points race and lots of splits, Kennaugh lagging a bit?

Edit - take it all back. Tough, quick race with IoM and NZ competing hard, and compensation for Kennaugh for missing the TdF. A lot of sailing close to the wind as well! Well worth watching the last half at least.


----------



## Rasmus (26 Jul 2014)

Yes, a truly epic points race.

Very unimpressed with the Manxmen - Kennaugh should be happy only his teammates were DQ'ed.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Jul 2014)

Great to see another gold from Fachie and Maclean.

Glad to see Kennaugh medalling too.

Anyone but Australia


----------



## HF2300 (27 Jul 2014)

I was starting to get rather fed up of Advance, Australia Fair but seeing the medal table last night England are pretty level pegging and Scotland are also doing well. Bodes well for Rio 2016, particularly if the men's cyclists start to come through.

Track cycling today 15.00 to around 19.30

15:01 - 15:31  Men's 20km Scratch Race Qualifying Round
 15:33 - 16:03  Men's Keirin First Round
 16:03 - 18:05  Women's Sprint Finals
 16:13 - 16:28  Women's 1000m Time Trial B2 Tandem
 17:06 - 17:41  Women's 25km Points Race Finals
 17:41 - 17:51  Men's Keirin Semi-finals
 18:18 - 18:48  Men's 20km Scratch Race Finals
 18:56 - 19:06  Men's Keirin Finals


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2014)

Fabulous women's points race too! Victory for the Brits


----------



## crisscross (27 Jul 2014)

A friend of mine is competing in the boxing at the Commonwealth Games on Wednesday ( if he gets through tomorrow) and fortuitously it coincides with the time trial on Thursday.

Please does anyone have a decent route map as we are staying in Cumberauld and would love to see some of the race.

The only map I can find looks like it was drawn on an etch a sketch.

Thanks


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2014)

crisscross said:


> A friend of mine is competing in the boxing at the Commonwealth Games on Wednesday ( if he gets through tomorrow) and fortuitously it coincides with the time trial on Thursday.
> 
> Please does anyone have a decent route map as we are staying in Cumberauld and would love to see some of the race.
> 
> ...


Are these the maps you've seen? http://www.insidethegames.biz/commo...reveals-cycling-routes-for-commonwealth-games

It might be worth doing a search on here for the British National Cycling Championships because the road race follows the same route.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jul 2014)

The best map I have found is from north Lanarkshire council:
http://www.northlanarkshire.gov.uk/index.aspx?articleid=28580
Here is the course pdf: http://www.northlanarkshire.gov.uk/CHttpHandler.ashx?id=13302&p=0


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jul 2014)

The CWG webpage is awful for finding any transport options. No shocks there tho as Glasgow and Edinburgh think everyone else should know.


----------



## HF2300 (28 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Fabulous women's points race too! Victory for the Brits



Yep, great one. Pity the men struggled in the Keirin. What about Barrette running away from everyone in that Keirin minor final though?! And is it bad of me to enjoy Meares losing the sprint final?


----------



## Slaav (28 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Yep, great one. Pity the men struggled in the Keirin. What about Barrette running away from everyone in that Keirin minor final though?! And is it bad of me to enjoy Meares losing the sprint final?



Meares deserves to never win anything again purely because of her haircut! Truly awful..... 

(One hell of an athlete though!)


----------



## HF2300 (28 Jul 2014)

Just watched the men's 20k scratch on catch up. Great sprint at the end, NZ win.

Meare's tactics at times just offend my sense of sportsmanship slightly... and it's good not to have the same winner every time.

I thought running the para sport with the main events was a great idea, pity in a way they didn't have more - it just came across as another great event rather than something marginal.

Well that's it for the track, roll on the TT. Start list on the CWG website when available, apparently.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (30 Jul 2014)

rualexander said:


> English team have wrong flag on their helmets, couldn't they afford new helmets for these games when representing England rather than GB?


Thats because most folk in Engerland think Britain is England.


----------



## HF2300 (30 Jul 2014)

Note the road time trials are starting earlier than originally advertised tomorrow, so it's womens' at 10 a.m., mens' at 12.30 p.m. Can't pin down the TV coverage at the mo.


----------



## Ganymede (30 Jul 2014)

Nice article on Breakfast TV (BBC) about a Glasgow cycle shop helping some of the less well-equipped Commonwealth teams with their bikes. "Don't you need brakes, guys?" says the owner, trying one of the Guyana (poss?) team's handles! And a local club taking them out for rides so they don't end up on the motorway again!

EDIT: Billy Bilsland bike shop. It's on again now. He's saying he even lent TT bikes to one team! They're just repeating it now. Nice! Although it includes one massive left hook from a huge lorry...


----------



## jarlrmai (30 Jul 2014)

Did anyone watch the MTB Cross race was a really good finish with 3 guys all close till the the sprint.


----------



## jarlrmai (30 Jul 2014)

Is Wiggo doing the road TT?


----------



## HF2300 (30 Jul 2014)

No, he only entered the team pursuit


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jul 2014)

"Team England in Wiggo snub shock disgrace scandal"


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jul 2014)

"Wiggo in Team England snub shock disgrace scandal"


----------



## Ganymede (30 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> "Wiggo in Team England snub shock disgrace scandal"


Wiggo snub in Team England shock scandal horror?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jul 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Wiggo snub in Team England shock scandal horror?



I was just typing that one...as above


----------



## Ganymede (30 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> I was just typing that one...as above


Can you _imagine_ how utterly p!ssed off to the bottom of his _soul_ he would be to read those? He'd probably become a hermit.

Then: "First pictures of beardy, unkempt Wiggo living alone in remote cave... our reporter tracks him down... stones reported "raining down" on journalists from cave opening... "I only wanted to ask him if he missed the limelight", says injured TV presenter... arrests expected...."


----------



## HF2300 (30 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> "Team England in Wiggo snub shock disgrace scandal"



"Froome stops Wiggo earning heroic gold in front of home crowd shock, says later 'it was all Brailsford's doing' "


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jul 2014)

"Scots ban Wiggo from shot at glory to help Scots doper win gold"


----------



## Ganymede (30 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> "Scots ban Wiggo from shot at glory to help Scots doper win gold"


Yikes!


----------



## HF2300 (30 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> "Scots ban Wiggo from shot at glory to help Scots doper win gold"



Now that's just silly.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jul 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Yikes!



I think you find that, in order to comply with the Scooby-Doo etiquette of exclamations, it's "Rikes!"


----------



## Ganymede (30 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> I think you find that, in order to comply with the Scooby-Doo etiquette of exclamations, it's "Rikes!"


Zoinks?


----------



## HF2300 (30 Jul 2014)

"Scooby-Doo foils plot to stop Wiggo heroic bid for Commonwealth gold. 'I'd have done it too, if it wasn't for you meddling kids' says Froome"


----------



## jarlrmai (30 Jul 2014)

"Wiggo to concentrate on training for Welsh rhythmic gymnastics team"


----------



## HF2300 (30 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> "Wiggo to concentrate on training for Welsh rhythmic gymnastics team"



I'm not sure that's an image I want in my head.


----------



## Ganymede (30 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> I'm not sure that's an image I want in my head.


Well it's made me feel quite happy.


----------



## Ganymede (30 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> "Wiggo to concentrate on training for Welsh rhythmic gymnastics team"


But won't they mind that he's BELGIAN??????


----------



## HF2300 (30 Jul 2014)

England didn't


----------



## HF2300 (30 Jul 2014)

Time trial entry lists and start times now up:

Women: http://results.glasgow2014.com/event/cycling_road/crw011101/womens_individual_time_trial.html

Includes Emma Pooley, Eleanor Barker, Kate Archibald and Jo Rowsell

Men: http://results.glasgow2014.com/event/cycling_road/crm011101/mens_individual_time_trial.html

Includes David Millar, Alex Dowsett, Geraint Thomas, Steve Cummings, Luke Rowe

Lots of other big names as well. Villumsen's seeded first in the women's with Pooley second, Millar first in the men's with Dowsett second.


----------



## jarlrmai (30 Jul 2014)

Love that G is doing it, these pro's are machines.


----------



## HF2300 (30 Jul 2014)

Svein Tuft, Luke Durbridge and a few others as well. A hard 3 week GT, a TT a few days later and then presumably the road race on Sunday as well. Chapeau.


----------



## rualexander (30 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Did anyone watch the MTB Cross race was a really good finish with 3 guys all close till the the sprint.



A good day out, surprisingly few competitors in the women's race though.


----------



## HF2300 (30 Jul 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Nice article on Breakfast TV (BBC) about a Glasgow cycle shop helping some of the less well-equipped Commonwealth teams with their bikes. "Don't you need brakes, guys?" says the owner, trying one of the Guyana (poss?) team's handles! And a local club taking them out for rides so they don't end up on the motorway again!
> 
> EDIT: Billy Bilsland bike shop. It's on again now. He's saying he even lent TT bikes to one team! They're just repeating it now. Nice! Although it includes one massive left hook from a huge lorry...



Article here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-28558513

Cheers, I'd read this in the paper but didn't see the TV item. Paper said it was the Malawians they lent bikes to, having started to try to repair their own ones and decided it would be easier to lend them new. I think this sort of co-operation is exactly what the games should be about.

At least the lorry was past them before he slammed the brakes on and turned left in front of them. Particularly nobby bit of driving. Bet he loves being on national TV.


----------



## Louch (30 Jul 2014)

Billy bisland have now gifted the bikes they lent. This has been great publicity for them.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

Women's TT, Pooley's set off quickly. Jo Rowsell looking a bit on the slow side at the first check, unfortunately. Weather pretty patchy, which is a bit of a shame.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Women's TT, Pooley's set off quickly. Jo Rowsell looking a bit on the slow side at the first check, unfortunately. Weather pretty patchy, which is a bit of a shame.


Pooley's small enough to dodge the raindrops, Archibald is dragging her own @Brandane -style raincloud along with her. It's certainly keeping her cool.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

The difference in performance between some of these riders is huge, with riders being caught at well under half distance. Pooley and Archibald flying.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> The difference in performance between some of these riders is huge, with riders being caught at well under half distance. Pooley and Archibald flying.


Looking like 2 home nations medals here.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

If Pooley gets any further to the nose of the saddle she'll fall off.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Looking like 2 home nations medals here.



Shame JR and EB are struggling a bit, a 1 2 3 would be great.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

Go Pooley! Can't believe the size of some of the time gaps though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2014)

I hope Villumsen's weight won't help her gain too much time on the downhill.


----------



## summerdays (31 Jul 2014)

Watching and hoping ..... At the moment. Did anyone make it to the side of the road?


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

That narrow left hander through the lights looks awkward, bit of a wobble from Archibald. Would be great to see her get 3rd.


----------



## KennaughKickIt (31 Jul 2014)

Tuft and Durbridge look decent e/w bets at 10/1 given their decent TT performances in the tour. G's 20/1 and above.

P.S. Let it be a warning to anyone considering those bets that I sit bottom of the pro tour prediction thread on 0 points.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

That's a shame for Archibald.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

Fingers crossed now!


----------



## summerdays (31 Jul 2014)

Oh


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

Blow.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2014)

Harrumph!


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

Wasn't that tense though, and close.


----------



## Apollonius (31 Jul 2014)

Great rides by all those women. Wouldn't have fancied those wet/dry bends on a TT bike when you are busting several guts.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

No. I'm not sure of the course differences, but those manhole covers and bits of cobbles could play a big role in the mens', particularly if the rain comes down.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> Tuft and Durbridge look decent e/w bets at 10/1 given their decent TT performances in the tour. G's 20/1 and above.
> 
> P.S. Let it be a warning to anyone considering those bets that I sit bottom of the pro tour prediction thread on 0 points.



I can't help leaning towards Dowsett and Millar. Both quick on the right day, and given Millar's retiring he might really want it. Or they might be saving their energy for the road race.


----------



## Apollonius (31 Jul 2014)

Great ride by Katie Archibald too. She seems to pop up wherever I am. Seen her on the track at Manchester and also slaughtering the field in Stoke in the circuit race thing I can't remember the name of. Versatile, powerful and brave kid.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

Pooley very emotional, not surprising.


----------



## KennaughKickIt (31 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> I can't help leaning towards Dowsett and Millar. Both quick on the right day, and given Millar's retiring he might really want it. Or they might be saving their energy for the road race.



Yeh, Dowsett has obvious claims given recent TT exploits but I'm unsure as to how well the course will suit him. Looks made for Miller though, but obviously he's going into it pretty blind form-wise. Going to be a really interesting TT.


----------



## jarlrmai (31 Jul 2014)

What time is 1st off for the mens TT?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> What time is 1st off for the mens TT?


12:31 - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/commonwealth-games/2014/schedule/sports/cycling


----------



## jarlrmai (31 Jul 2014)

Thanks mate


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

OK, how about a bit of last minute punditry? I'm going to go for Millar, for totally irrational reasons, though I'm not sure if he's got enough miles in his legs.


----------



## jarlrmai (31 Jul 2014)

pedal off....


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

First of the Bilsland bikes.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> pedal off....



Hope that's not a comment on my punditry.


----------



## KennaughKickIt (31 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> OK, how about a bit of last minute punditry? I'm going to go for Millar, for totally irrational reasons, though I'm not sure if he's got enough miles in his legs.



Dowsett, because I'm always wrong.


----------



## Rob3rt (31 Jul 2014)

The budget some of these nations have must be utter peanuts riding proper shoot bikes, baggy clothes, normal road helmets and the positions, god help them with their positions!

No attention to detail either, flapping numbers, cables everywhere, nodding like churchil! One bloke is on a high end bike, but wearing a helmet with a visor, with the visor flipped up and a loose jersey on... WTF! Everything gained from the bike, lost twice over....


----------



## KennaughKickIt (31 Jul 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> The budget some of these nations have must be utter peanuts riding proper **** bikes, baggy clothes, normal road helmets and the positions, god help them with their positions!



I bet they couldn't give a toss, must just be a great experience to be there representing their underprivileged nations.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

Looking very wet in places. What a shame for the Kenyan.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (31 Jul 2014)

Jeez that poor feller with his pedal issues, someone must have a pedal wrench surely !!


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

Has this commentator had an injection of Liggett DNA? How many times is he going to tell us Njau was Froome's mentor?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (31 Jul 2014)

I will go for Tuft, for patriotic reasons, Millar for home support and final bow reasons.


----------



## jarlrmai (31 Jul 2014)

This is great, it's like one of the local 10 milers around here.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

Great ride by the Rwandan.


----------



## summerdays (31 Jul 2014)

Did you see the piece on cycling in Rwanda earlier in the day? It was very good.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> OK, how about a bit of last minute punditry? I'm going to go for Millar, for totally irrational reasons, though I'm not sure if he's got enough miles in his legs.


With Geraint Thomas going on about how knackered he is, he's clearly playing the too many miles in his legs card, so I'll go for him.


----------



## jarlrmai (31 Jul 2014)

I want that luminous green wheel!


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

summerdays said:


> Did you see the piece on cycling in Rwanda earlier in the day? It was very good.



No, missed it. I guess it might be on catch-up somewhere. There's a very well reviewed book about Rwandan cycling (which I haven't read yet either); I think it's been mentioned in the book reviews thread.


----------



## summerdays (31 Jul 2014)

I want to see it on TV I just tried seeing all the red button options, and none seemed to point to cycling, hopefully it will be back shortly now the news is finished!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2014)

summerdays said:


> I want to see it on TV I just tried seeing all the red button options, and none seemed to point to cycling, hopefully it will be back shortly now the news is finished!


BBC3


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

summerdays said:


> I want to see it on TV I just tried seeing all the red button options, and none seemed to point to cycling, hopefully it will be back shortly now the news is finished!



I looked earlier when the red button was pointing to Cycling and it turned out to be table tennis! On BBC3 now though.


----------



## summerdays (31 Jul 2014)

Finally found it, but I should have asked when the news began rather than waiting until it ended just getting frustrated!

Thank you!


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

That's been great so far. One of the things I really enjoyed about the Olympics was seeing all the different nations competing.

Top 30 now!


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

He's a big lad!


----------



## tug benson (31 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> He's a big lad!


 Some muscles on him


----------



## Strathlubnaig (31 Jul 2014)

Tuft ! You fool....his number is on the wrong way, tabernac....


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

Looking forward to seeing how Rowe does, I think he might do well.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (31 Jul 2014)

David Millars CRM stylin' is very cool, nice touch.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

Was just thinking Millar doesn't quite look comfortable just as Boardman said it. Hope I haven't jinxed him by picking him over Dowsett.

21 seconds, that's not good.


----------



## jarlrmai (31 Jul 2014)

Dowsett is going like a motorbike.


----------



## jarlrmai (31 Jul 2014)

Aerial shots are gorgeous.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

Go Dowsett!


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

Millar's out of it, really. Shame.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (31 Jul 2014)

C'mon Dennis...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> C'mon Dennis...


He's a menace.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2014)

It's Tuft at the top....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's Tuft at the top....


No, it (Ger)ain't


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2014)

That looked painful for Dennis. Had to give everything.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

Groan


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

Yay Dowsett!


----------



## summerdays (31 Jul 2014)

Good final effort, didn't think he had done it even 1 minute out!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2014)

Dowsett looked very controlled there, didn't he?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (31 Jul 2014)

Got to laugh, commentator says Hutchison prefers a flatter course... err...


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

What a finish by Dowsett. Sad about Millar, I'd really like to have seen him do well - a GB 1 2 3 would have been great. Good for G as well, three days after the TdF, what a man.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

Don't make Alex Dowsett angry. You wouldn't like him when he's angry.


----------



## Stonechat (31 Jul 2014)

Well judged paicng by Alex Dowsett


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Don't make Alex Dowsett angry. You wouldn't like him when he's angry.


Yes, I was surprised by how fired up he was. There's a pun in there about when there's a fire, someone's got to douse it but I wouldn't dare.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2014)

What an excellent day of TT racing!


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, I was surprised by how fired up he was. There's a pun in there about when there's a fire, someone's got to douse it but I wouldn't dare.



Good, the two above were shocking enough.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (31 Jul 2014)

Shame for Millar, but he had some style and 8th spot aint bad at all. Roll on Sunday.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Shame for Millar, but he had some style...



Need a medal for best turned out rider...


----------



## Nicola10 (31 Jul 2014)

Just outside my house


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2014)

I'm just in from having watched the women's and men's TT events. A nobber BBC reporter asked me if I would answer her questions on camera, I declined. But I managed to sneak onto TV anyway when Edwards and Boardman were chatting at the end; my wife phoned me to say I was on TV so I was able to give her a wave 

Excellent racing and great to see the riders from the "lesser" nations and islands having their moment of fame; everyone of them got a great reception when riding down to the start, some of them looked round to see who everyone was clapping and shouting on before realising it was them!


----------



## Rasmus (31 Jul 2014)

Katie Archibald's effort is on strava:

http://www.strava.com/activities/173584913

Almost a full set of QOMs, with a fair amount of KOMs, too.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> Dowsett, because I'm always wrong.



Always?



deptfordmarmoset said:


> With Geraint Thomas going on about how knackered he is, he's clearly playing the too many miles in his legs card, so I'll go for him.



And the speed punditry winner is KennaughKickIt, with deptfordmarmoset a good second. I'll claim an honourable mention for Dowsett, even if I did plump for Millar in the end!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2014)

Rasmus said:


> Almost a full set of QOMs.



The medal winners must be gutted


----------



## Ganymede (31 Jul 2014)

I'm so glad everyone's been posting - I haven't been able to watch today and this has really given a flavour of the rides. Ta!


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

Nicola10 said:


> Just outside my house



Great photo. You have a good day?



Marmion said:


> I'm just in from having watched the women's and men's TT events.



Excellent.



Marmion said:


> A nobber BBC reporter asked me if I would answer her questions on camera, I declined.



You miserable git, I thought everyone was supposed to be happy and friendly in Glasgow at the moment?!  



Marmion said:


> Excellent racing and great to see the riders from the "lesser" nations and islands having their moment of fame; everyone of them got a great reception when riding down to the start, some of them looked round to see who everyone was clapping and shouting on before realising it was them!



Absolutely. Today was great. All those guys on all sorts of bikes, some begged or borrowed, but all competing and (I assume) enjoying it, and the crowd banging the boards for them down the final straight. Wonderful, and I was only watching on TV. I enjoyed the minor placings as much as the top guys. Roll on the road race!


----------



## Rasmus (31 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> The medal winners must be gutted


Indeed 

Anyway, it's interesting for me to see how fast the elites can go on some of my local roads.

edit: Turns out the Aussie bronze medal winner is on as well:

http://www.strava.com/activities/173520418/


----------



## tug benson (31 Jul 2014)

G saying on his facebook that his race radio wasn't working so he didn't know the time splits


----------



## KennaughKickIt (31 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> And the speed punditry winner is KennaughKickIt, with deptfordmarmoset a good second. I'll claim an honourable mention for Dowsett, even if I did plump for Millar in the end!



Actually I'm a loser, I had my money on Tuft and Durbridge and despite picking GT as a decent E/W bet I decided not to take it on.

Do I win something for the ironic prediction?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (31 Jul 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> Actually I'm a loser, I had my money on Tuft and Durbridge and despite picking GT as a decent E/W bet I decided not to take it on.



Tuft already wins everything for the most interesting cycling life-story - http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/08/sports/othersports/08cycling.html


----------



## Nicola10 (31 Jul 2014)

It was an excellent day, loads of fantastic riders and a brilliant atmosphere, great things on for the kids to keep them amused. Cannot believe how awesome these guys are


----------



## jarlrmai (31 Jul 2014)

tug benson said:


> G saying on his facebook that his race radio wasn't working so he didn't know the time splits


Least his pedals stayed on.


----------



## fimm (1 Aug 2014)

I was also out on the course (somewhere on the section they did in both directions, near Alexandra Park for those that know the area). It was fun. I wouldn't say there was a massive atmosphere right where I was (I got there really early to get a good spot, and I definitely needn't have bothered...) but in a way that was fine too, I had my cowbell out to make a noise for everyone. Of course I had no real idea of what was going on, but I could see that Dowsett was going well and Millar wasn't - I hadn't picked up how well Thomas had done, though. I should have paid more attention to race numbers!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (1 Aug 2014)

Back from offshore so thinking of heading down to watch the road races, will check the route for a good spot. Suggestions ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Aug 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Back from offshore so thinking of heading down to watch the road races, will check the route for a good spot. Suggestions ?


I'll be in my armchair but there's discussion of this on http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cc-ecosse-commonwealth-games-road-races-meet-up.148147/


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Early start this morning, Women's race in 10 minutes (08.00). Entry list here:http://results.glasgow2014.com/event/cycling_road/crw012101/womens_road_race.html

Are Team GB England going to put Armitstead on the podium? Some strong teams from other countries including Aus, perhaps NZ, Wales and Scotland.

Build up on BBC 1 at the moment.

Men's race 12.00, http://results.glasgow2014.com/event/cycling_road/crm012101/mens_road_race.html

Again some good teams - some big names in there. Aus with Clarke, Dennis and Renshaw, Can with Svein Tuft, Eng with Dowsett, Stannard, Downing and others, IOM with Kennaugh, (shame no Cav), NZ with Archbold, Bauer, Scully and others, Scotland with Millar of course, and Wales with Doull, Mould, Rowe and G.

Haven't seen a weather forecast, but some of those manhole covers and patches of granite setts could be a factor in the rain? Boardman's just doing a course guide at the mo, majoring on the short steep hills and the turn onto a short steep cobbled downhill just before the finish.


----------



## arch684 (3 Aug 2014)

going to glasgow today to watch the mens road race. think i will need my umbrella


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

That corner into Buchanan St is tight, and on setts. Aus, NZ and Eng upfront. Poor Kenyan girl off the back already.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

arch684 said:


> going to glasgow today to watch the mens road race. think i will need my umbrella



Looks like a great course with plenty of good spots.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

England seem to be taking control at the moment.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Tight bend at the bottom of that cobbled downhill as well.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Garfoot attacks up a short hill, but it's all come back together again. Aus going again over the brow, bunch chasing and it's back together but stretched out.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Another split, Hoskins, Barnes with another rider in the gap.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

And it's all back together. I seem to be commentating, which probably isn't necessary. Just holding the fort! Shame there aren't many spectators (here or Glasgow!)


----------



## KennaughKickIt (3 Aug 2014)

Pretty mad attacking from the Aussies, they need to stick another one on the front if they want to give it a chance of sticking.


----------



## Ganymede (3 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> And it's all back together. I seem to be commentating, which probably isn't necessary. Just holding the fort! Shame there aren't many spectators (here or Glasgow!)


Soz, I only just woke up!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

And here comes the Aussie attack. I didn't like the way Glaesser just drifted right to block 5 or so at the front of the peloton.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And here comes the Aussie attack. I didn't like the way Glaesser just drifted right to block 5 or so at the front of the peloton.



Aus been doing this all the way so far, but none of the attacks have stuck for any length of time.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Soz, I only just woke up!



I nearly got caught out by the early start as well!


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

And there they go again...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> I nearly got caught out by the early start as well!


I got caught out. This is no time of the day for a road race.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> Pretty mad attacking from the Aussies, they need to stick another one on the front if they want to give it a chance of sticking.



Wonder if they're just trying to crack as many people off as possible and tire the rest in order to favour one of their riders?


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

That looks more like a break that'll stick


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Jill Douglas: "Why does the IoM produce so many good riders?"

Cav: "Nothing else to do there"


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I got caught out. This is no time of the day for a road race.



It's a shame. An opportunity missed to get a good crowd out for womens' cycling.


----------



## summerdays (3 Aug 2014)

Have I missed much, I had to get some milk!


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Not really, lots of individual attacks by Aus in particular which have come to nothing, but the course and the constant attacking's cracked a lot of people off the back and brought the peloton down to around 20 top riders including all the favourites.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

summerdays said:


> Have I missed much, I had to get some milk!


I missed the beginning (due to bad scheduling) but Aussies attack, England mark seems to be the pattern so far.


----------



## summerdays (3 Aug 2014)

At least it looks dry out there!


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Seems to have settled down a but now. I think I'm somehow psychically linked to Chris Boardman - I think something and a second or two later he says it.


----------



## KennaughKickIt (3 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Seems to have settled down a but now. I think I'm somehow psychically linked to Chris Boardman - I think something and a second or two later he says it.



Anyone else read that as physically and choke on their cornflakes?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Seems to have settled down a but now. I think I'm somehow psychically linked to Chris Boardman - I think something and a second or two later he says it.



Better than doing likewise with Liggett I suppose.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Marmion said:


> Better than doing likewise with Liggett I suppose.



Now that would be scary.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Great attack by Pooley


----------



## summerdays (3 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Seems to have settled down a but now. I think I'm somehow psychically linked to Chris Boardman - I think something and a second or two later he says it.


He's getting paid for your thoughts


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

summerdays said:


> He's getting paid for your thoughts



Just like being at work.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

40 seconds! That went up very quickly.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

This is really interesting racing


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Is Villumsen cracking or is she just saving energy on the uphills, knowing she can catch again?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Is Villumsen cracking or is she just saving energy on the uphills, knowing she can catch again?


Good question. I was asking myself the same.


----------



## summerdays (3 Aug 2014)

I think she is just taking it easy


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

Is Pooley now spent?

EDIT: Er, no....


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Obviously not!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

Back to Aussie attacks, England marking.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Boardman's commentary on the tactics is very interesting, and I'm not planting it in his head.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Pooley's been a star, but as someone who'd half like to see sneak a win in her last event I slightly wish she'd saved a bit more energy.


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Aug 2014)

Conditions are appalling looks very dangerous on those slabs


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

Archibald doesn't look at all comfortable in the corners.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Or perhaps she's still got plenty...


----------



## summerdays (3 Aug 2014)

I'm getting nervous and wish I could fast forward to the end (well not really as I'm enjoying this but willing her on)


----------



## summerdays (3 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Archibald doesn't look at all comfortable in the corners.


She's getting dropped now, she's looked like she's been struggling all the time with this group.


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Aug 2014)

Awesome rainbow as they came up that hill... go Lizzie.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

Sublime rainbow shot there as England start to shine.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

What a move by Armitstead and Pooley!


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Aug 2014)

Nice of them to give Pooley a motorpacer


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

That's hurting now!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

I bet Armistead is glad that the Netherlands aren't in the commonwealth.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

Pooley's crying on the line.


----------



## summerdays (3 Aug 2014)

Well that's been a great race from both of them!


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

What a great race. Apart from a little lull in the middle, throroughly intriguing and exciting throughout. Good work by England early on, and brilliant work by Pooley, the moral victor in many ways. The last attack and Armitstead's jump across to her perfectly timed. Archibald's looking good for the future as well.


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Aug 2014)

Imagine having to race nearly 3 hours in the pissing rain and then talk to journos still in your wet kit.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Conditions are appalling looks very dangerous on those slabs



Could be significant in the men's race with a bigger peloton, if the rain comes down again. Everyone was cornering very gingerly when it got wet.


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Aug 2014)

Classic moment on the BBC road race web stream, the get to the medal ceremony porta-cabin and Armistead still has her bike, leans it up against the cabin and says "leave the bike here? It'll be alrigh't won't it"

Bet it's gone when she comes out


----------



## Saluki (3 Aug 2014)

I'm tired having just watched that!


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Sounds as though men's RR will be also on BBC1 and online. BBC1 gone to the news at the mo.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

And they're off...


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

... and Mould instantly has a mechanical.


----------



## Saluki (3 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> ... and Mould instantly has a mechanical.


Poor sod!! Willing him on from our sofa.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Looking at the rain I think the sofa might be the best place to be.


----------



## Saluki (3 Aug 2014)

I like Chris Boardman's idea of riding the race on those hire bikes


----------



## KennaughKickIt (3 Aug 2014)

What are you doing Pete!?


----------



## tug benson (3 Aug 2014)

Wee Pete K going really early


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> What are you doing Pete!?


Waiting for someone to join him but when that didn't happen he went ''what the hell?''


----------



## tug benson (3 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Looking at the rain I think the sofa might be the best place to be.


 

Same here, i was meant to be cycling over to Glasgow form Alloa, we were out in Edinburgh last night and didn't get back home till 3 this morning, didn't wake up till half 11..looking at the rain am glad i slpet in


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

He can't be thinking of staying out for 165 km, surely?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

That field really doesn't look like the beginning of a race.


----------



## KennaughKickIt (3 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Waiting for someone to join him but *when that didn't happen he went ''what the hell?'*'



Me too.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That field really doesn't look like the beginning of a race.



It's going to be an interesting race!


----------



## KennaughKickIt (3 Aug 2014)

He should either commit to this or just wait to be picked up so he can conserve something, seems to be in limbo.

EDIT: Looks like he's pushing now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

So, with wet roads, speeds in the corners will be very slow and Kennaugh will have resting times, full ability to follow his own line. Perhaps it makes a kind of sense.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

Little Tufty club breakaway gradually catching PK.

EDIT: cancel that


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Stupid moment for the neutral car to squeeze through


----------



## TissoT (3 Aug 2014)

Pete K ...Is he tiring reaching for gels etc ... But good going all the same


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Kelly from the Isle of Man. Wasn't that a music hall song?


----------



## Saluki (3 Aug 2014)

Is it my imagination or are the riders dropping like flies?


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Mould abandons. Looked pretty fed up as well.


----------



## summerdays (3 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Mould abandons. Looked pretty fed up as well.


The weather, the course or the bike?


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

summerdays said:


> The weather, the course or the bike?



Bit of everything? I suppose the way the course is splitting the race up, once you're off the back with a problem and perhaps can't catch up there may be little point in continuing


----------



## just jim (3 Aug 2014)

Cavendish to Kennaugh : "Suit yourself pal..."


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Saluki said:


> Is it my imagination or are the riders dropping like flies?



Looks like about 21 abandons so far


----------



## tug benson (3 Aug 2014)

Dennis with a crash


----------



## KennaughKickIt (3 Aug 2014)

A lot of the peleton looking knackered, hope to see some more breaks shortly.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

tug benson said:


> Dennis with a crash


I was just thinking how smooth he was looking before that...


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

CWG results page thinks Mould's still cycling round.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

That's bad for G


----------



## tug benson (3 Aug 2014)

G will struggle now


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

Wales should get some better rear wheels.


----------



## just jim (3 Aug 2014)

Cavendish getting desperate - tries to hand kennaugh deep fried mars bar.


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Aug 2014)

I like this ride from PK, staying safe upfront.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

just jim said:


> Cavendish getting desperate - tries to hand kennaugh deep fried mars bar.



When in Rome...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

I just noticed a couple of portaloos on the track. Is that normal for urban routes?


----------



## TissoT (3 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just noticed a couple of portaloos on the track. Is that normal for urban routes?


Be for the guys in cars mechanics etc... I would guess
Good old health n safety requirements


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Cav looked a bit exasperated there


----------



## tug benson (3 Aug 2014)

Dowsett looked a bit of a mess there..weather took its toll


----------



## tug benson (3 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just noticed a couple of portaloos on the track. Is that normal for urban routes?


 better that than the glasgow neds doing sh!ts on the road


----------



## tug benson (3 Aug 2014)

Did i just spot a cycle chat jersey?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Aug 2014)

Whoever wins, it'll be well deserved in these conditions.


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Aug 2014)

That 20% looks fun.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

tug benson said:


> Did i just spot a cycle chat jersey?


Whereabouts?


----------



## SWSteve (3 Aug 2014)

They ride their trade bikes and wear the trade helmets, right?


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Aug 2014)

They ride there pro team bikes usually they try and tape over the logos.

http://www.strava.com/segments/1271847

hmm 20% not really...?


----------



## tug benson (3 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Whereabouts?


 On one of the wee climbs, more than likely have a rain jacket on now


----------



## Saluki (3 Aug 2014)

Boardman mentioned the P word there. That'll put the kiss of death on the peleton


----------



## SWSteve (3 Aug 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> They ride there pro team bikes usually they try and tape over the logos.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/segments/1271847
> 
> hmm 20% not really...?


Kennaughs Dogma is more obvious than his Manx jersey


----------



## tug benson (3 Aug 2014)

BBC guy...Looks like Novemeber..eh no it doens't..come in November and its hell


----------



## rliu (3 Aug 2014)

Quite reminiscent of worlds last year, or Milan San Remo last 2 years


----------



## Strathlubnaig (3 Aug 2014)

Classic Scottish summer conditions separating the wheat from the chaff now, dropping like flies, last man standing.


----------



## tug benson (3 Aug 2014)

look out for the brolly


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Aug 2014)

Rui Costa would probably have won this already.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

That rain looks really unpleasant


----------



## rliu (3 Aug 2014)

May have undone some of the tourist board gains from the last week this.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (3 Aug 2014)

The sun will come out for last 30km and the survivors will be so glad they hung on.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

@Marmion, you out there in this or at home?


----------



## rliu (3 Aug 2014)

Won't envy the cleaning task of the mechanics


----------



## Ganymede (3 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Kelly from the Isle of Man. Wasn't that a music hall song?


Has anybody here seen Kelly
K - E - double-L - Y
Anybody here seen Kelly
Kelly from the Isle of Man

You could try cramming "Kennaugh" into that, but good luck...


----------



## tug benson (3 Aug 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> They ride there pro team bikes usually they try and tape over the logos.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/segments/1271847
> 
> hmm 20% not really...?


 starting to look like 20%


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Aug 2014)

The chasers also looking tired on it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

This is all pretty attritional. PK's holding his lead.


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Aug 2014)

Interesting from the Aussies here.


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Aug 2014)

Cav with the slingshot gel handshake.


----------



## Danny (3 Aug 2014)

Does anyone know when the race is due to finish? I need to go out for a little bit, and don't want to miss the last 30 mins!


----------



## Ganymede (3 Aug 2014)

Danny said:


> Does anyone know when the race is due to finish? I need to go out for a little bit, and don't want to miss the last 30 mins/


Same here!


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Aug 2014)

60k to go, 40 somthing k per hour so 1 hour 20 mins?


----------



## SWSteve (3 Aug 2014)

63 km, 1hr 15?


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

About 4 o'clock ish


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Aug 2014)

Yeah more realistic as it will likely speed up a bit.

That move backfired a little bit for the Aussie team.


----------



## Danny (3 Aug 2014)

Thanks - I'll dash out for 45mins.

Meanwhile someone can start a book on the actual finish time - I'll go for 1:17:05


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

I think the lap's 14km and they got round the first lap in 20 minutes. So 80 minutes or less to the end.


----------



## Ganymede (3 Aug 2014)

Ooh that chase group looks meeeeeean....


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Aug 2014)

gonna be a great finish.


----------



## SWSteve (3 Aug 2014)

At 30km I'm expecting to see G and Rowe just kick up the pace and lose everyone else in a mad pursuit of K-dog


----------



## Strathlubnaig (3 Aug 2014)

Good to see the Aussies working as a proper team there.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

I thought that shot of Archbold was in slo mo for a minute!


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

That group really is shredded now.


----------



## Ganymede (3 Aug 2014)

Thomas!!!!


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Aug 2014)

G holy moly


----------



## tug benson (3 Aug 2014)

G came from nowhere


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Aug 2014)

Great shot up back that descent.


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Aug 2014)

Can K stick with this little group...


----------



## tug benson (3 Aug 2014)

Millar done


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Aug 2014)

Next time up that little hill should be fun.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

I'd love GT to get this after a long season with little reward.


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Aug 2014)

Bauer is my pick now. Heart wants G though.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

What a shame for PK


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Aug 2014)

Calamitous feed zone there.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Chaos!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

It's definitely not Australia's lucky day.


----------



## rliu (3 Aug 2014)

Sounded a painful one for craven


----------



## Stonechat (3 Aug 2014)

Can't believe weather is so different to here!


----------



## rliu (3 Aug 2014)

Never seen an attrition rate like this, doubting more than ten will finish


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Bauer is my pick now. Heart wants G though.



Think I'm inclined to G. Good showing by Thwaites as well.


----------



## Stonechat (3 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Think I'm inclined to G


Hpefully his strength will show


----------



## smutchin (3 Aug 2014)

rliu said:


> Never seen an attrition rate like this, doubting more than ten will finish



It's insane. I've certainly never seen anything like it. 

G was my pre-race pick so I'm sticking with him. Bauer will give him a good test though.


----------



## rliu (3 Aug 2014)

I'd bet on less than ten now


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Aug 2014)

So it's going to get real tactical now


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

All the finishers should get a campaign medal for surviving this.


----------



## TissoT (3 Aug 2014)

Pace/cadence has been high.. The finish may suite the Tracky... G


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Was that an NZ flag G nearly caught?


----------



## smutchin (3 Aug 2014)

Tell you what, Thwaites is not looking at all out of his depth in this company. Chapeau. Even a bronze medal would be a superb result for him, but who knows - he could do even better than that...


----------



## smutchin (3 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Was that an NZ flag G nearly caught?



Yeah. That would be a terrible way to lose the race. Feckin eejits in the crowd need a good talking to.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

smutchin said:


> Tell you what, Thwaites is not looking at all out of his depth in this company. Chapeau. Even a bronze medal would be a superb result for him, but who knows - he could do even better than that...



Absolutely. Looks very comfortable, in fact


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Aug 2014)

A lot of riders probably thinking of Spain.


----------



## TissoT (3 Aug 2014)

GO ... G 
Good timing ...


----------



## Ganymede (3 Aug 2014)

"and they're all sprinting along in slow motion there" 

????????


----------



## tug benson (3 Aug 2014)

G goes


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

GT looking strong.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Thwaites letting Bauer do the work. Go G


----------



## Saluki (3 Aug 2014)

tissot said:


> GO ... G
> Good timing ...


I was about to say the same thing but you beat me to it.
Worth saying again though.

GO G!


----------



## just jim (3 Aug 2014)

He wants it over with!


----------



## TissoT (3 Aug 2014)

Take it easy on the bends G .... and its yours


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

That's a heck of a gap he's got


----------



## smutchin (3 Aug 2014)

Great move by G. Fantastic. 2nd right result on the road today.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

smutchin said:


> Great move by G. Fantastic. 2nd right result on the road today.



And both with great moves at exactly the right moment


----------



## Ganymede (3 Aug 2014)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

No!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

AArgh!


----------



## tug benson (3 Aug 2014)

Oh no


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

What a slow change!


----------



## Saluki (3 Aug 2014)

Christ! I can change a wheel faster than that!


----------



## smutchin (3 Aug 2014)

Noooooooooo!


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Still a decent lead though. Maybe he did it just to create a bit of tension


----------



## Ganymede (3 Aug 2014)

Flippin eck he still has 20 secs


----------



## Stonechat (3 Aug 2014)

G puncture what drama


----------



## just jim (3 Aug 2014)

"Where do you want this wheel pal?"


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Sorry guv, you want it changed when?


----------



## smutchin (3 Aug 2014)

Bauer and Thwaites must be kicking themselves for not chasing harder.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

smutchin said:


> Bauer and Thwaites must be kicking themselves for not chasing harder.



They may not know - a lot of the time no-one seems to be getting any information


----------



## Saluki (3 Aug 2014)

I can barely watch this!


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

That climb's looking hard now.


----------



## Ganymede (3 Aug 2014)

"mostly downhill now"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

GT doesn't like that tyre, does he?


----------



## TissoT (3 Aug 2014)

Thwaites for silver ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

Fantastic!


----------



## Ganymede (3 Aug 2014)

Woooo Hoooooooooooooooooo!!!

Yay BrownEyes!


----------



## Saluki (3 Aug 2014)

Thank God G is over the line! I can breath.
Just the battle for silver now.


----------



## just jim (3 Aug 2014)

YES!


----------



## Ganymede (3 Aug 2014)

Ahhhh! Just pipped


----------



## Ganymede (3 Aug 2014)

Twaites I mean


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Aug 2014)

Who made Halfords the neutral support?

Well done G amazing ride.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (3 Aug 2014)

Hard race, everyone who hung in to the end gets le grand chapeau , brilliant for Thomas.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Terrific win for G, well deserved. Poor tactics by Thwaites right at the end? Good on him for medalling though.

Edit - Thwaites interview, he obviously had no legs left. Maybe staying behind Bauer would have made the difference, but probably not.


----------



## Ganymede (3 Aug 2014)

GT is the only Welsh cycle gold medallist in the village.


----------



## Stonechat (3 Aug 2014)

Woohoo G!!


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Aug 2014)

I think he should get that wheel framed.


----------



## smutchin (3 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> GT doesn't like that tyre, does he?



Given his track record for falling off, you can't blame him for being careful!


----------



## RhythMick (3 Aug 2014)

Where was his team car?


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Aug 2014)

Was the gap big enough at that point?


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Fair play to G for pulling out so much of a lead so quickly that it allowed for that puncture.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Millar finishes. Chapeau.


----------



## Ganymede (3 Aug 2014)

Phew. I'm off to have a biscuit. Thanks for the commentary all!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (3 Aug 2014)

It would have nice if the BBC had put up the finishers and placing at the end there.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (3 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Millar finishes. Chapeau.


11th spot, good effort all round.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Aug 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Phew. I'm off to have a biscuit.



Steady on now !!!!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Aug 2014)

Blimey what a great day of racing both the mens & womens races were excellent I may need to go and lie down now after all the excitement


----------



## Ganymede (3 Aug 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Blimey what a great day of racing both the mens & womens races were excellent I may need to go and lie down now after all the excitement


With a biscuit, I hope.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Phew. I'm off to have a biscuit.



Can I have one?


----------



## Ganymede (3 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Can I have one?


Of course. Dark chocolate digestive.

G can have one too. Anytime.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Aug 2014)

Ganymede said:


> With a biscuit, I hope.



Maybe I will have a biscuit then a lie down.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Aug 2014)

Well deserved winners both of them, I'm delighted for them both.


----------



## Ganymede (3 Aug 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Maybe I will have a biscuit then a lie down.


Way to get your priorities right! Celebratory/recovery biscuits all round!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Of course. Dark chocolate digestive.
> 
> G can have one too. Anytime.


If G's so hot won't the chocolate melt?


----------



## Ganymede (3 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If G's so hot won't the chocolate melt?


I don't have a problem with melted chocolate on


NO! NO! I'm not going there. Bad internet! Naughty internet!


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

I say, steady on.



Ganymede said:


> Of course. Dark chocolate digestive.
> 
> G can have one too. Anytime.



Excellent taste (on the biscuit - I'm not qualified to comment on G)


----------



## HF2300 (3 Aug 2014)

rliu said:


> Never seen an attrition rate like this, doubting more than ten will finish



Not far out. CWG website lists 12 finishers.

http://results.glasgow2014.com/event/cycling_road/crm012101/mens_road_race.html


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

I hadn't realised that only 1 Aussie, Renshaw, finished.


----------



## KennaughKickIt (3 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I hadn't realised that only 1 Aussie, Renshaw, finished.



I know Caleb Ewan's tiny but that's harsh.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> I know Caleb Ewan's tiny but that's harsh.


Deary me, I really must get my eyes realigned.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (3 Aug 2014)

Missed todays race but reading this thread had me on the edge of my seat!! 

Any highlights that you guys know of?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Missed todays race but reading this thread had me on the edge of my seat!!
> 
> Any highlights that you guys know of?


I haven't seen anything listed on TV but there are highlights here - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/commonwealth-games/28631409 

And the women's here = http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/commonwealth-games/28230008
Complete with magic rainbow...


EDIT:the whole races are listed under the live coverage tab on that page.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (3 Aug 2014)

Cheers @deptfordmarmoset 

GT looked super strong. Horrible weather!


----------



## rualexander (3 Aug 2014)

Caught the last four laps up at Kelvingrove.


----------



## Ganymede (3 Aug 2014)

rualexander said:


> Caught the last four laps up at Kelvingrove.
> 
> View attachment 52391
> View attachment 52392
> View attachment 52393


Great shots!


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Aug 2014)

How far did Thomas get a draft tow from the team car to catch up with the peleton after his first stop? He seemed to catch them up very quickly!


----------



## Slaav (3 Aug 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> How far did Thomas get a draft tow from the team car to catch up with the peleton after his first stop? He seemed to catch them up very quickly!



Enough!


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Aug 2014)

Just curious as to whether it was fair...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Aug 2014)

I'm sure the commissaires would have made a decision at the time had they thought it unfair.


----------



## fimm (4 Aug 2014)

I was on Montrose Street (I think it is Montrose - the last climb before the finish, anyway). We got quite wet.
Glasgow Green Cycling club had set up a big screen on the side there, which was great as it meant we had some idea what was going on. (I think it was intended primarily for members as eventually it was quite hard to see it from the road because of all the people stood in front of it. We could hear the commentary, anyway, and that made a huge difference over having no idea what was going on at all.) The atmosphere was great... it may have reduced somewhat when it had been raining for a while, but there were still plenty of people there even then.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Aug 2014)

It was stated in the _*'Yorkshire Post'*_ this morning, that if Yorkshire was a country, it would have finished 6th in the Medal league!!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> It was stated in the _*'Yorkshire Post'*_ this morning, that if Yorkshire was a country, it would have finished 6th in the Medal league!!!!


If Yorkshire were a country would it even be in the Commonwealth?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If Yorkshire were a country would it even be in the Commonwealth?



if you consider the time/heyday of the 'Commonwealth', Yorkshire would quite possibly be one of the manufacturing/power providing work-horses of it.

Coal-mines, steel-works, engineering, locomotive building, etc......


----------



## HF2300 (4 Aug 2014)

Did anyone see an interview with Cav or Kennaugh after the race?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Aug 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> It was stated in the _*'Yorkshire Post'*_ this morning, that if Yorkshire was a country, it would have finished 6th in the Medal league!!!!



Some stats person somewhere has also worked out that per capita Scotland was top of the medal list for gold medals won.


----------



## Ganymede (4 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Did anyone see an interview with Cav or Kennaugh after the race?


Saw this in today's Graun:


Kennaugh took the lead three kilometres into the 168km race and stayed out for 116km as the elements threw their worse at him. It will go down as the longest suicide move in Commonwealth Games cycling history. Watching it unfold was his fellow Manxman Mark Cavendish, his directeur of sport for the day, although he was as confused as everyone else.

Kennaugh admitted: “He was just saying, ‘What are you doing?’ I thought someone would come with me. I knew I was going to get caught at some point; I didn’t think I’d stay out there as long as I did.”


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Aug 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Kennaugh admitted: “He was just saying, ‘What are you doing?’...”



Great bit of DSing


----------



## HF2300 (4 Aug 2014)

I read another article which didn't say a lot but implied he kept thinking someone was going to come across to him. He was right, of course, they did eventually - and went straight past.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Aug 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Saw this in today's Graun:
> 
> 
> Kennaugh took the lead three kilometres into the 168km race and stayed out for 116km as the elements threw their worse at him. It will go down as the longest suicide move in Commonwealth Games cycling history. Watching it unfold was his fellow Manxman Mark Cavendish, his directeur of sport for the day, although he was as confused as everyone else.
> ...



I remember thinking when I saw the hand gestures coming from the car I could just imagine Cav saying "what the f**k are you doing ?"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> I read another article which didn't say a lot but implied he kept thinking someone was going to come across to him. He was right, of course, they did eventually - and went straight past.


I think we guessed he was trying to start a breakaway but when nobody joined him, he resorted to plan what-the-hell. Not much that I've seen suggests anything more convincing.


----------



## Slaav (5 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think we guessed he was trying to start a breakaway but when nobody joined him, he resorted to plan what-the-hell. Not much that I've seen suggests anything more convincing.



To be fair, even he seems to have agreed with you!

Amazing insight..... (By 'big K') 

Did anybody with blood in their veins think he would pull it off?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Aug 2014)

It was a splendid idea and I thank him for it. Ripped the race intae gear from the off. 

I'll give him a gold medal for ballsiness.


----------



## smutchin (5 Aug 2014)

Slaav said:


> Did anybody with blood in their veins think he would pull it off?



Only the numpty presenters on FiveLive, who clearly have never watched a bike race in their lives. Chris Boardman showed exemplary patience when dealing with their questions about Kennaugh's chances of winning.

To be fair, it was a no-win situation for Kennaugh. If he'd abandoned the attack, he would have looked a bit foolish, so better in some ways to go down in a blaze of glory.

Also, as Marmion says, it lit the race up good and proper and I'm sure was largely responsible for the low number of finishers. That and the weather.


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2014)

G says he wasn't fresh for the CWG. Coming pretty much straight from the TdF I can't help feeling he can be excused.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/wales/28651423

Nice comments from Luke Rowe at the end.


----------

